
Virus, the Beauty of the Beast [video] - dvt
http://viruspatterns.com/
======
raphlinus
This is excellent and I have no idea why the 5 or so previous submissions
failed to gain any traction. The topic is fascinating, and the style of
presentation (video coordinated with interactive 2D and 3D animated models) is
absolutely of interest to hackers.

~~~
DrScump
It's unusable on my Android tablet. I'll try it on a real browser tomorrow.

~~~
sumanthvepa
Yes. It's heavy on computation and put a fair amount of stress on my older
Mac, but worth absolutely every compute cycle!

